# am after setting up a rbh package



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi all

i am after putting together a 2nd system using two r55ti fronts r56ci centre and two r55ti as rears as well and either two r5bi as extra rears or two e55wi surrounds in peoples opion what woul;d be the best optiopn as extra rears and four tm-815 in ceiling speakers for atmos and a denon 6200w amp with a emotiva xpa3 amp the fronts and centre connected to the emotiva the rest to the denon using blue jeans cables and a oppo 205 when it is realeased i will use my two svs pc 2000 subs and i want to use two more subs using audio quest y splitters would this be a great setup

and in peoples opion what would be the very subs to use with this setup thanks i want to use 4 subs with 2 of them being the svs pc 2000 thanks


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Can we see some pics?


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

markyboy156 said:


> ...and in peoples opion what would be the very subs to use with this setup thanks i want to use 4 subs with 2 of them being the svs pc 2000 thanks


It's best to use the same model sub in multi-sub systems. Why? Ease of integration, for one. Here's a snippet from the Subwoofer Connection Guide For A Multi Subwoofer System:

_"When choosing the right subwoofers for your system, it’s a good idea to choose identical subs for optimal cancellation of room resonances, or ones of similar output level and design. Don’t for example mix and match a high quality 15” servo subwoofer with a cheap dual 6” bandpass sub that came with your “cubed” speaker system. Implementing an inferior subwoofer with a good one will limit your systems dynamic range and bandwidth to the weaker sub making your ears focus on the one that is breaking up and running out of steam. Mixing different subs will also reduce the success of canceling out room resonances since they will exhibit different amplitude and phase responses. Always select two well designed subwoofers (preferably the same) that are each in their own capable of filling your theater room with ample bass without bottoming out or running out of gas. If you can’t afford two subwoofers at the moment, buy one quality sub for now and add a similar capable one down the road when you’ve got the cash. IF you absolutely must use mismatched subs, it's important to try to chose models with a similar low frequency roll off slope."_


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

markyboy156 said:


> ... i am after putting together a 2nd system ... i will use my two svs pc 2000 subs and i want to use two more subs ...
> 
> and in peoples opion what would be the very subs to use with this setup ...


Two more PC-2000s.


----------

